# Boss VBX8000 auger



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Boss VBX8000 auger spreader. No tarp and rear black plastic is cracked. Located Northern Indiana. $4000


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Year?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a friend that loves these things for some odd reason, I'll pass it on to him as I think he is looking for another 1.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Year?


What year do you want it to be?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What year do you want it to be?


Are you doc?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

She gone put a fork in this one...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

New never used?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Western1 said:


> New never used?


From the pics it looks new and never used...lol


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

es. Original paint


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Western1 said:


> New never used?





m_ice said:


> From the pics it looks new and never used...lol





Western1 said:


> es. Original paint


If not interested move along fellas... No time for shenanigans...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> If not interested move along fellas... No time for shenanigans...


No shenanigans here


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Take it to the shenanigans thread


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Harness and controller?


----------

